# Hello!!!



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

everyone!

I know I haven't been around for quite some time but some of you will know that I have been in a dark place for quite some time! I am slowly getting there now and thought I would show my face again   So many of you helped me through my dark place that I feel almost guilty for not being around! 


Will be lovely to catch up with all the long-lost mates I made on here and meet all you new ones too  

Please pop by and say hi! 

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Hello Animal!!

long time no speak..

Hope your ok chick?

Ratty
xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Awww great to 'see' you back and good to hear that things are on the up, slowly or otherwise.

Chux xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Get your butt on the chitters thread 
Welcome back to the mothership


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice to see you here again!

Sue


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Sheeza

Nice to hear you're feeling a bit better and coming back from the dark side  

Love

Emma x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Awww great to see that you are getting there hun  

Shelley Xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Shezza,

Great to see you back  Glad things are on the up for you and the kids 

Maz x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Great to see you back again.

Amanda xxxxxx​


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Welcome back Shezza 

I know its been a rubbish time for you the last few months but keep your chin up and you have plenty of friends to support you.

Kate xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Brilliant to see you back here Shezza


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Welcome back!

I was thinking about you the other day & wondering how you were getting on.

xx


----------

